# Need a 2-4 Entry Door



## dekohl (Apr 7, 2008)

My home is about 15 years old and I have a 2'4" door going from the kitchen to the deck that needs to be replaced.  The slab(door)/jambs/threshold all need replacement so what I am looking for is a 2-4 pre-hung door.  

I have been to several home stores and lumberyards, etc. and everyone tells me I cannot get this.  

Does anyone know if there is anyplace I can order a 2-4 Exterior door?  I would love to have a half-light fiberglass or stell door but I'm at the point I will take whatever I can get.


----------



## ToolGuy (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, that's pretty narrow for an entry door. I'm sure you would have to special order it. I think most home improvement centers could order it for you. The wait time will probably be 3 weeks. Call Lowes, Home Depot and see if they can order it for you.


----------



## dekohl (Apr 8, 2008)

NOpe, Lowes and Home Depot cannot order anything below 30" and local lumber yards can get it but only in flush steel.  I think I found a place online that can order it and waiting for a price from them now.


----------



## handyguys (Apr 8, 2008)

These guys have a 2/0 and a 2/6 http://www.thermatru.com/
These guys list a 2/4 on their website http://www.lakeviewdoors.com/wentry.htm
   For their Advent 2844, (FIRST PIC ON THE LEFT)


----------

